# dirt hole set



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

Im a beginer trapper and i was wondering if someone could tell me how to make a dirt hole set. any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

im new to trappin too and have learned a lot this fall/winter so far with help from the guys on here. to my knowledge a dirt hole set is basically this...dig a decent size hole to stash your bait in (deep enough to where the critter has to get his snout in the hole to get it out) make sure the hole is against a backing such as a tree, bush, log etc.. so the animal has to come from one direction to get to the bait. set the trap no more then a foot or so in front of the hole you dug. make sure the trap is hidden obviously by sifting dirt over it, putting leaves over it etc.. you can use logs or dirt to help guide them right to where you want them to step towards the trap and bait( granted dont be too obvious with the log placement making it look unnatraul). look on youtube also they have some decent how to videos on there


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks a lot and by the way what animals do you trap.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

well ive been targeting fox and coyote primarily. i had some luck actually and got my first coyote a couple days ago (i started trapping about a month or two ago, it took me that long to finally get one!). other than that i caught a opposum once and thats it. so dont give up!


----------



## sixgunslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

mat, what animal are you after?


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

**** but fox and coyote too. **** are very greasy but i`m after them because they`re a lot more common.


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

congrat`s that`s a nice coyote


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks man. it the best feeling when you finally get your first


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

when you caught the coyote. What bait did you use? Where did you set the trap? And what trap did you use?


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

the trap was probably a foot in front of the hole and i used beaver fat and meat for the bait. the trap im using is a victor foothold thats over 25 years old i think haha. my father trapped with it i believe


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks, I use victor footholds to.


----------

